# Opinions, yeah yours



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok, the guys that work for me got into an argument or maybe just a simple disagreement on the right way (proper pattern and number of fasteners per stud) to fasten drywall to a 16" center wood stud wall.
I told them I would let you guys settle it. I've always used 7 in field (one top, bottom and center, then two close together halfway between the center and top/bottom edges, 8 on the ends. Thats how I had them fasten it. Is that over kill? They both had much less, but different patterns


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

For ceilings, I use five in the field.. Walls are four in the field..


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

does that include top and bottom?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

We screw the ceiling rock, 4 or 5 in the field + edges. Walls are nailed 5 per stud. Just us.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Assume you mean hanging horizontal?

Walls: from bottom up...zero, 6", 18", 30", 42", 48" (obviously zero and 48 are not really zero and 48....just close to the edges, then 6 away from both edges, then a foot 2 times in the center.

Ceiling: zero, 8", 16", 24", 32", 40", 48"

and No I don't measure it, just eyeball it like everyone else in the free world.:thumbup:


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

dayspring said:


> does that include top and bottom?


Yep, One top, one bottom, one middle, one in between...on ceilings with 1 5/8" screws

Walls are one top, one bottom, two in between... 1 1/4" screws

That's what everyone around here does, it may be different somewhere else.

These are in the field only......On butt edges, we are every 8-10 inches


----------



## Redman (Mar 22, 2006)

I always used 12" spacing in the field and 8" spacing on the ends. that seams to be the norm around here. I don't change any of the spacing for walls or ceiling. I just use bigger screws on ceiling or 5/8" rock.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

I've always used 3" screws, the longer length has better holding power so you dont need any in the feild-just one in the top and the other in the bottom....saves time and money. If your hardcore you can get away with using adhesive on each stud and only using 1 screw at the top...the shear weight of the board will press itself into the studs/adhesive so no bottom screw is needed...but applying adhesivve takes time and extra money for cases of adhesive so I only do that on high end jobs $1M homes and up, the rest is just 2 screws per stud-even on butts.











:jester:


----------



## Redman (Mar 22, 2006)

3" Screws ?, Aren't You Worried About Hitting Wires/pipes That Might Be Running Throught The Stud Or Joyce.


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

IHI said:


> I've always used 3" screws, the longer length has better holding power so you dont need any in the feild-just one in the top and the other in the bottom....saves time and money. If your hardcore you can get away with using adhesive on each stud and only using 1 screw at the top...the shear weight of the board will press itself into the studs/adhesive so no bottom screw is needed...but applying adhesivve takes time and extra money for cases of adhesive so I only do that on high end jobs $1M homes and up, the rest is just 2 screws per stud-even on butts.
> 
> :jester:


IHI......... Do you realize this is why we (in Iowa) have a reputation for being contractors that don't deserve the right to be called contractors???:whistling 

Or did you finally pass that test??!!??:laughing:


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

Redman said:


> 3" Screws ?, Aren't You Worried About Hitting Wires/pipes That Might Be Running Throught The Stud Or Joyce.



No, Joyce is in the other room...:whistling


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

LOL, Redman your right!! I never gave joyce a thought, now it's adhesive only for me. 

Just like I'll never understand why roofers nail down shingles when they could just as easily use the peel and stick method by removing the clear strip on the back side....you boys make too much work for yourselves.



















Oh, this is'nt april 1 anymore is it:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

OK, I have seen the method I described at the begininning of this thread used many times here in the Southeast. I always use screws.
Always run it horizonal. However, If I interpeted the code correct it does say, 1/2' rock. 16" centers should be no less than 8" on edges and 12" in the field. Just doesn't seem to be enough.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

IHI, great. Now I have to deal with you trying to make beer squirt out my nose :laughing: !! Keep it up!!


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

If you are running horizontal and you say the code calls for a screw every 8" on the edges (I'm assuming you're talking the bevels) I will also have to assume that you are either using a lot of backing material or that the wall has backing framed into it. Is that correct??


----------



## Redman (Mar 22, 2006)

no, 8" only on the non beveled ends of the sheets. Bevels edge will only be screwed off every 16".

Redman


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Redman said:


> no, 8" only on the non beveled ends of the sheets. Bevels edge will only be screwed off every 16".
> 
> Redman


Sorry man, my question was directed to Dayspring. Just want to clarify what he's posting. Not looking for advice (I've been boarding for 20 years). By the way you are correct in what you've said in this thread :thumbsup: .


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Redman is correct. However the USG website suggest it nailed every eight inches, everywhere for walls and they do also suggest double nailing, especially on ceilings. Reference:

http://usg.com/navigate.do?document...el_and_joint_treatment-installation_guide.pdf

PAGE #11


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanx for clarifying (had me slightly confused, which is easy to do  , when you said 8" on the edge). To me the edge is the bevel and the butt is the end. Our code requires a min. 2 screws in the field and every 8" on butts for walls and three screws in the field and every 8" on the butts for ceilings. We are required to use screws (no nails). Our usual way of doing it.

Have had inspectors request that I double screw my ceilings too!! A little extra work but I tack that on as an extra.

Do you guys float your butt joints (with a backer) or do you cut your sheets to hit studs and joists???


----------



## mistersmooth (Apr 7, 2006)

Has anyone ever put a screw in thier leg while hanging drywall? Um, OUCH! You kind of have to un screw it to get it out. Double ouch!


----------



## travus (Dec 8, 2005)

Redmann is right on the code. 8" on butt joints and 12" otherwise. We only use nails on the perimeter and only screws in the feild. I personally think using 3" screws is a waste of time and money. I don't believe it increases your holding power. You will lose holding power the second you break the paper. Have you ever pulled sheetrock down and had a screw come out of the wall? I haven't. Holding power is established by number of fastners and not breaking the paper. Code will not allow you to use less screws regaurdless of length. That is what I think anyway. :sad:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

travus said:


> I personally think using 3" screws is a waste of time and money. I don't believe it increases your holding power. You will lose holding power the second you break the paper. Have you ever pulled sheetrock down and had a screw come out of the wall? I haven't. Holding power is established by number of fastners and not breaking the paper. Code will not allow you to use less screws regaurdless of length. That is what I think anyway. :sad:





Redman said:


> 3" Screws ?, Aren't You Worried About Hitting Wires/pipes That Might Be Running Throught The Stud Or Joyce.


:blink: :no: :no: 

Gonna be switching over to a 6" screw, they hold so well I only have to use one screw every 2 sheets. An 8" screws will carry 3 sheets by itself. Try using a 1/2" x 10" lag bolt and you might be able to hang an entire home with only that one lag. You'll have to figure out a way to disguise though-possbily just paint the head??


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanx Josh, Just found out hot coffee really burns the nasal passages :laughing: !! Ever thought of a small dab of silicone just on the corners of the sheet. Works like a charm :thumbsup: !!


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

IHI said:


> :blink: :no: :no:
> 
> Gonna be switching over to a 6" screw, they hold so well I only have to use one screw every 2 sheets. An 8" screws will carry 3 sheets by itself. Try using a 1/2" x 10" lag bolt and you might be able to hang an entire home with only that one lag. You'll have to figure out a way to disguise though-possbily just paint the head??


I use 7" carriage bolts, that way I have the rocking crew coordinate with the siding crew, and hang both rock & siding with one fastener!!! 
With washer and nut on the inside, it gives awesome holding power for the rock, Plus the added feature of built-in picture hangers with the extra bolt length!!!:clap:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

theworx said:


> Thanx Josh, Just found out hot coffee really burns the nasal passages :laughing: !! Ever thought of a small dab of silicone just on the corners of the sheet. Works like a charm :thumbsup: !!


Great concept-takes too much time though since your dabbling 4 corners. Instead a great alternative would be to use construction adhesive since it has a lil more holding pwr than silicone so only 2.25 corners need to be "dabbed":thumbup: been doing it that way for 18 yrs and aint never had a problem.



maj said:


> I use 7" carriage bolts, that way I have the rocking crew coordinate with the siding crew, and hang both rock & siding with one fastener!!!
> With washer and nut on the inside, it gives awesome holding power for the rock, Plus the added feature of built-in picture hangers with the extra bolt length!!!


Now this is a very interesting concept that I'm wondering why we never thought of it sooner. 2 birds with one stone!!! I'm going to change my scheduling and give this method a shot next time....these guys are gonna think I'm big time when they see how effiecent this idea is-siding/sheetrock all sharing the same "through" fastner system!!:w00t:


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Hmm, that through bolt method, that could be the ticket. It would and could be used on interior walls too, both sides @ once. Gotta try it.


----------



## travus (Dec 8, 2005)

I thought you were serious IHI. Glad to know you were not. I guess the sarcasm didn't come through the printed words so well. I'll catch ya on the next one dang it.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Too many screws/nails too close together will break the board. I like 4 nails, (two doubles), on the walls with glue. 5/8 on the lids, screws 12"oc.

Lags work nice. Longer the better.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

travus said:


> I thought you were serious IHI. Glad to know you were not. I guess the sarcasm didn't come through the printed words so well. I'll catch ya on the next one dang it.


I was get'n nervious myself with the few guys thinking I was serious :laughing: :laughing: I was hoping that was soo far fetched everybody would catch right on, but we all know how intentions and perceptions get mixed up on the net.:w00t:


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Here ya IHI. My intentions are sketchy and my perceptions are screwed up. Not just on the net but in everyday life :laughing: !!!


----------

